

Application deployment issues - cvrajeesh
http://i.imgur.com/H7thlRM.png

======
cvrajeesh
Why big companies like Microsoft doesn't follow some standards when deploying
application or services, at least they could have redirected to nice page
instead of showing classic asp.net YSOD(Yello Screen Of Death) page

